
Mozilla moves to monetize Thunderbird, transfers project to new subsidiary - jmsflknr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-moves-to-monetize-thunderbird-transfers-project-to-new-subsidiary/
======
wronghorse
Headline makes the monetization sound like a done deal but it only seems like
it's a possibility that they're considering.

